# Can u contact me regarding an order



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

Have emailed you, left a msg on your phone and tryed calling a number of times. Can u call me or email me regarding some missing MircoPak towels. I am not in any rush for them, just want to know it's being sorted.

Many Thanks

Regards

Simon


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Simon, I have noted it all down and they will go out tomorrow. 

Be with you on Sat Morn, Monday at the latest... Packing Monkey hasnt been given his nuts tonight as a penalty for getting your order wrong!!


----------



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hi Simon, I have noted it all down and they will go out tomorrow.
> 
> Be with you on Sat Morn, Monday at the latest... Packing Monkey hasnt been given his nuts tonight as a penalty for getting your order wrong!!


lol thats great John thanks very much.


----------

